# Best online retailers?



## MagicMan (Aug 27, 2007)

What are the best websites to buy supplies/decorations and/or live fish, plants & shrimp from?

Looking to not spend a fortune @ Petsmart & petco + have a decent variety of options.


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

I like to buy my supplies from Big Al's online.com.


----------



## Price (Dec 11, 2010)

Im currently working on starting my first aquarium, and ive priced a ton of places Big als online with there sales right now especially are by far the best, for same options that im looking at between them and petco it was 110 at big als and 180 at petco.... easy choice for me haha


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Big Als is good,Baylees fishes is great for plants,and fosters and smith are good as well.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Foster and Smith for sure. They usually have $8.99 shipping no matter how much you get.


----------



## Price (Dec 11, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> Foster and Smith for sure. They usually have $8.99 shipping no matter how much you get.


not saying that foster and smith are bad at all, i mean this is going to be my first aquarium, but if your spending more than 75 bucks like i am right now then big als has free shipping!


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

cheapest plants i found was on

thepetplace.com


30 plants with shipping at around a dollar a plant to my house....


----------



## mfgann (Oct 21, 2010)

Don't forget ebay and aquabid for plants and live fish/inverts. I've bought some plants on ebay and found AquaticMagic slow getting here (from malaysia) but good, and true to their exchange policy when a freeze got a couple of the swords I ordered. No fuss, just a quick reship. I've also ordered from Mikeswetpets on ebay and found him prompt and helpful.

Foster and Smith are good, once you order enough that 7.99 shipping doesn't bother you. Their catalog is really nice to go through, with a great medicine chart to figure out what to use to treat sick fish.

edit: I'll also add buying from people on the forum will typically be really good. I had MUCH better quality RCS from a forum buy than on aquabid.


----------

